# Body Centered Psychotherapy



## aquabella (Sep 16, 2011)

As a fellow recent sufferer of Depersonalization who has transcended the fear and negativity in temporal (time/space) disintegration, I have found my place deep in a personal harmony with the mind/body relationship.

After years of research, study, talk therapy, experimentation and crazy curiosity in the area of 'curing' my own DP, I stumbled upon many modalities in Somatic Therapy that eased me through my own experience.

The Somatic Therapy was so useful and revelatory to my experience of self, that I decided to become certified to practice Somatic Therapy with others.

While I do work with others who have general problems, I'd like to specialize in working with people with DP/DR as that is specifically where it functioned most for me, in my time of need.

I use a variety of modalities like Jin Shin Do, Hakomi, Rosen Method, Somatic Experiencing, Thomas Hana work, NLP, Timeline Therapy, etc... to facilitate exploration into body/mind integration.

I offer my services on a sliding scale/donation/exchange basis to all Los Angeles/San Fernando based sufferers of DP/DR for face to face therapy. Please message me if interested in scheduling some phone time to see if it would be advantageous for us to work together.

You can read more about my journey by clicking on my profile and reading my submissions to DPSH.com

I am also considering the start of a meet-up group in LA for DP/DR recovery and am trying to generate the interest to see if it is feasible to rent a space. Again... Please message me if this sounds good to you.

I'm open to comments, questions, suggestions!

Peace and all that jazz!!

Aquabella


----------

